# Norman Manik question.



## Thinkabus (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi everyone, longtime reader first time writer.

I just received an old Norman Manik from some one. s/n 1346

I am just wondering if anyone on here has any info, or access to some sort of archives that can help me with identifying this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is a unique guitar as the top back and sides are solid spruce. Probably made around 1980.


----------



## Thinkabus (Mar 27, 2020)

rollingdam said:


> It is a unique guitar as the top back and sides are solid spruce. Probably made around 1980.



I just got an email back from customer service at Godin.
You are right...s/n dates it to 1979 and it's an all solid spruce body guitar, the neck and head is maple. The fretboard and bridge is either ebony or rosewood (he said they used both on this model at this time, but didn't record what kind was used in each guitar). This one looks like it's ebony, it's almost back and looks and feels smoother then my Aria's rosewood fretboard.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

How do you like the tone?


----------



## Thinkabus (Mar 27, 2020)

rollingdam said:


> How do you like the tone?


It's very bright and punchy. I am used to my Aria, so dark and boomy, but the highs cut through. 
This kinda feels like the complete opposite, not in a bad way. More like a total justified purchase...I paid $100 for it. It looked like hell when I got it, I spent a day cleaning it up and now it looks and sounds like a million bucks. Just need to humidifi it, it's kind dry and a bit dipped in on the top.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is the first of 2 videos that you may like:


----------



## Thinkabus (Mar 27, 2020)

rollingdam said:


> Here is the first of 2 videos that you may like:


It's so cool see how unique this guitar really is. So glad I took the chance on getting it, it looked like it was ready for the dumpster when I got it...a little love and it's easily the best sounding guitar I have ever played.


----------

